# 4 month old kitten standing in poo!



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi there.
Just looking for a bit of advice and hoping I'm not alone with this problem! 

I have a 4 month old British Blue kitten who is just gorgeous but we're having a problem with him standing in his poo in his litter tray. 

It seems only to be his back paw and i think he may be trying to cover it with litter and missing! 

Yesterday we bought him a bigger litter tray as we thought maybe he didn't have enough space however he has stood in it twice today!

I change his litter (clumping clay) twice a week at least and as soon as I know he's been to the toilet I scoop it out.

I don't think this can be a behavioural issue as I'm at home everyday at the moment (broken leg!!!) and he gets plenty of love, cuddles and play time. He was sleeping in our bedroom however we've had to banish him to our hall and kitchen at night now due to this problem.

Any advice would be much appreciated!

Jo


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

hmm I don't know but I would perhaps try a different type of litter, I've always used OKO Plus as its not sticky.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Bless him  they all do it from time to time when they're little  I'd just wash his foot under the tap and plonk him back in to dry it  I swear by woodbased litter myself x


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for you replies!  I think I will try changing his litter. The breeder we got him from recommended the clay litter so I thought i'd continue it but he has settled in at home now so i'm sure a change wouldn't bother him! Anything to stop the dirty paws! I'll have to buy shares in baby wipes if it continues!! Poor wee soul!! 
Thanks again guys! Jo x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Try using wood chip based litter, it's less likely to get trapped under their claws & is more environmentally friendly.
I have been reading about clay cat litter & didn't realise just how bad it is for the environment & for humans/animals. I just found this:

"Clay is extracted by strip mining, heavy equipment strips off the top layer of earth to get to the seam of clay, which is often quite thin. Strip mining is an incredibly destructive process that has wiped out thousands upon thousands of acres of land and removed millions of tons of earth; just so that cats can take a dump. To make matters worse, both human and feline family members inhale clay-dust particles that can cause or worsen respiratory disease. All clays contain the problem-causing material"


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

It also masks the smell better than anything else I've used, and believe me I've shopped around! I can only ever smell it when they're doing it. It's a little messy - you'll find fine sawdust tracked out of the tray a bit, I just hoover round it - and it's worth it for the clean pine smell and it's very economical as well x


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I actually wondered if the clay litter could be dangerous for his (and our!) lungs! The dust seems to go everywhere when changing his litter and it does make a mess on the floor-i'm constantly sweeping and mopping! Will take a trip to the pet shop for wood based litter tomorrow i think!!
My wee angel hasn't had any accidents today yet either! Yay!  xx


----------



## barbara2000 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi, 

I have also done a lot of research and trials on types of cat litter. I find Sophisticat clumping gold a marverlous litter. It clumps very well and it is dust free as well as being soft for cat paws. You can probably find cheaper types but I always use it when experiencing litter tray problems such as runny poos etc or just add it to improve the clumping of other cheaper litter types. I find clumping Bob Martin litter particularly dissappointing:wink:


----------



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

One of my kittens used to do this, but since changing their diet, their poos are more solid and this is no longer a problem! I think they do grow out of it as well, it was very upsetting for me to constantly have pooey paw tracks accross the kitchen floor and just as upsetting for the kitten when I cleaned her paws (she really didn't like it!).


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

When we first brought Layla home she took to sleeping in her little tray 

He's still a tiny baby so I think he'll probably grow out of it (Layla eventually decided that the cat bed was a better option  ) although it may be worth changing his litter as already suggested.

Do you have any piccies of the little fella? I just lurve baby BSH's :001_tt1:


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I have changed his food from whiskas kitten pouches to iams mixed with dry and so far so good! Not so many dirty foot incidents!

Going to change his litter as well and see how we get on! 

I have lots of pics of him but just tried to put my memory card into our laptop and it won't work! Will need to wait for the boyfriend to come home from work as he is the technically minded one and then I'll post some up! He's just gorgeous - of course I am totally biased! Lol


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Fab  glad it's improving!
fwiw I've noticed some cats can handle mixed food and many can't - it doesn't worry _them_ at all but I know if I put even a few biccies with our kits wet they will barf it up undigested - so if you at any point do find a lump of cat sick that has whole biccies in it and doesn't smell strong - that's what it is - if that happens just separate the meals  I feed dry for brekkie and then wet or raw for tea x


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

as for the memory card - is it that the laptop doesn't recognise the card (which means your bf will just have to install the right software for it, you may as well wait 4 him) or (more likely) is it just that you can't upload the pics? if that's the case just copy all the pics off the card to My Documents or somewhere on your computer - then try xx


----------



## ceristrachan (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a 6 month old Siamese Kitten who keeps standing in her own poo, she's been doing this on and off since she was 14 weeks old, i have tried 3 types of litter but nothing makes a difference. I was up at 5.30am this morning with her and then again at 6.30am cleaning her and my new carpet and she had some how flicked it up the walls too ... it may be when her poo is a little runnier than normal but i dont know.. i feel i have tried everything to try and stop her doing it but nothing works!!!


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

ceristrachan said:


> I have a 6 month old Siamese Kitten who keeps standing in her own poo, she's been doing this on and off since she was 14 weeks old, i have tried 3 types of litter but nothing makes a difference. I was up at 5.30am this morning with her and then again at 6.30am cleaning her and my new carpet and she had some how flicked it up the walls too ... it may be when her poo is a little runnier than normal but i dont know.. i feel i have tried everything to try and stop her doing it but nothing works!!!


Aw bless, it's horrible isn't it! Distressing for kitty, you and the carpets!!! Luckily my kitten has stopped it now!

What are you feeding her? That could make a difference. To begin with I was feeding my boy Whiskas kitten pouches (eeek I know!!!) mixed with dry however after reading scare stories on here I have switched him to Feline Fayre (high meat content) and his poo has been alot more sold since- hence no accidents... 
Also changing his litter from clay clumping to wood pellets seems to have done the trick and is less messy on the floors!


----------

